# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Errore SOGEI su RF7902

## CarloF

Ciao
capita a molti clienti società di capitali e società di persone che non hanno immobilizzazioni il seguente errore, sul quadro soc. di comodo. 
(***)
Quadro RF  Modulo 1
Codice RF 079 002  - I ricavi presunti sono obbligatori se il quadro RF e'
presente e non sono barrate le caselle Scioglimento, Cause di esclusione e
Interpello 
Tali società non sono tenute a compilare il presente quadro, SOGEI ( a cui avevo inoltrato un quesito) mi aveva risposto ( in via informale) che convenzionalmente si poteva indicare il valore 9 nel reigo - Immobili e altri beni del prospetto soc. di comodo, cosicchè il valore dei ricavi presunti fosse pari a 1.
Cosi la dichiarazione passa i controlli, ma in stampa ministeriale questi valori compaiono e ciò non mi sembra corretto.
Avete riscontrato anche voi questo caso?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, l'ho riscontrato anche io.
Ho "risolto" mettendo il valore 1 nei ricavi presunti. 
ciao   

> Ciao
> capita a molti clienti società di capitali e società di persone che non hanno immobilizzazioni il seguente errore, sul quadro soc. di comodo. 
> (***)
> Quadro RF  Modulo 1
> Codice RF 079 002  - I ricavi presunti sono obbligatori se il quadro RF e'
> presente e non sono barrate le caselle Scioglimento, Cause di esclusione e
> Interpello 
> Tali società non sono tenute a compilare il presente quadro, SOGEI ( a cui avevo inoltrato un quesito) mi aveva risposto ( in via informale) che convenzionalmente si poteva indicare il valore 9 nel reigo - Immobili e altri beni del prospetto soc. di comodo, cosicchè il valore dei ricavi presunti fosse pari a 1.
> Cosi la dichiarazione passa i controlli, ma in stampa ministeriale questi valori compaiono e ciò non mi sembra corretto.
> ...

----------


## CarloF

> Sì, l'ho riscontrato anche io.
> Ho "risolto" mettendo il valore 1 nei ricavi presunti. 
> ciao

  A tal proposito, alcuni sostengono che il prospetto dell'operatività vada compilato sempre in tutti i casi per tutte le società
a me ciò non risulta..potreste darmene conferma?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo quello che ti hanno detto è vero. Da quest'anno la bellissima dichiarazione di esonero dalla compilazione delle righe dedicato alle società di comodo non è più possibile. Quindi tutte le società di capitali hanno l'obbligo di compilare il modello, a meno che non abbiano fatto istanza di disapplicazione (che sia stata accettata dal Fisco) o che, essendo di comodo, abbiano deliberato la trasformazione. 
ciao    

> A tal proposito, alcuni sostengono che il prospetto dell'operatività vada compilato sempre in tutti i casi per tutte le società
> a me ciò non risulta..potreste darmene conferma?
> Grazie

----------


## lucia70

> Sì, l'ho riscontrato anche io.
> Ho "risolto" mettendo il valore 1 nei ricavi presunti. 
> ciao

  Avevo pensato anch'io di risolvere così, ma in tal caso la società risulta comunque non operativa e teoricamente non potrei utilizzare in compensazione il credito Iva... In realtà la società è operativa: siccome non ha immobilizzazioni il quadro è correttamente compilato tutto a zero.
Con l'ultimo programma di controllo del 11/9 l'errore c'è sempre!
Ho provato a sottoporre il problema al n° verde di entratel, ma ad oggi non mi hanno ancora risposto!!!

----------

